# Dead leaf mantis from Maliau Basin



## orionmystery (Jul 8, 2011)

Dead leaf mantis, Deroplatys truncata from Maliau Basin: Maliau Basin - Part II | Up Close with Nature


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 8, 2011)

Love the last shot. You can see where movies like Alien get their source material. What the heck is that spiky section under the head? Is that a huge mouth?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats his legs folded up agains his body.

Totally love that last one too.  Great comp, tones.  Well captured.  :thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 8, 2011)

ThanksAI, OldMacMan. Yes, that's the folded front legs.


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## jgooz (Jul 9, 2011)

WOWZERS! It's stuff like this that make me turn on the light and look around my feet lol. Great shots! Amazing creature.


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 9, 2011)

jgooz said:


> WOWZERS! It's stuff like this that make me turn on the light and look around my feet lol. Great shots! Amazing creature.


 


Hardrock said:


> Fantastic shots!



Thanks Hardrock, jgooz for looking and commenting.


----------

